# Graveyard sounds?



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I have been looking and looking, but I have yet to find a good graveyard sounds cd anyplace. I'm hoping for a realistic soundscape...crickets, maybe an owl, a crow or 2, a far off howl, wind through trees, etc. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a ton of sounds available for free. Take a look here and take anything you like. You can hear them before you download, then burn to a CD!

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html

password is hauntforum


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Meltdown, thanks! But...I'm apparently too dorky to figure out how to do this...I couldn't figure out how to listen before downloading, so I just went ahead and downloaded the desert wind one. I got a thank you for downloading message...but Ihave no idea where I loaded it to.....:confusedkin:


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Try http://www.gore-galore.com under (it's under sound or music) they have a cemetery background cd that is pretty cool, you can listen to a sample of it too! I have a lot of their sound fx cds they are really awesome!

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

*update*

goto their products page then click on halloween music galore!


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Graveyard Wind*

I just created a NEW GRAVEYARD WIND CD with that.
I have to say that i really like this one a lot. Its has very lonely eerie feeling.
Check out the sample.

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Poison, that is more on the line of what I have been looking for. I posted a suggestion in another thread not too long ago about this type of background effect.

I have been searching for a cemetery background that doesn't have random noises. Something more cohesive than what you usually find. Just wind, gates the occasional night-critter, etc.

I'll be purchasing your cd when I get paid next week.
Thanks


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Poison, I didn't pay attention to that one when I was checking out some of your other soundtracks previously. It sounds REALLY cool - I might have to opt for this one if I shun outdoor lightning FX.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

meltdown thanks!!!! you are right there is a ton of cool stuff, i've just been looking for effects like this!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! I just got done previewing a bunch of the poison sound clips and they sound great. I have got to get some as soon as funds permit. These are some of the best sounding cd's i have heard yet, and i have alot.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Meltdown - I have been using that resource for the last two years but didn't know where I found it. Thank you for posting that link, it has been an awesome source for sounds!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

meltdown211 said:


> I have a ton of sounds available for free. Take a look here and take anything you like. You can hear them before you download, then burn to a CD!
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html
> 
> password is hauntforum


Thanks, just downloaded some of your files. Just what I needed!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad I could help! Its always there so whenever you need something give it a try! Poison has some awesome stuff too! If you cant burn a CD, he has them ready to go!!


----------

